# Coopers yeast satchels? Please ID.



## Beerisyummy (27/2/13)

After recently culturing up some Coopers Pilsner yeast, and pitching it into a a lager style batch, I have some really strong bannana tones.
Admittedly, it is only a week in the bottle, so it's slightly under carbed and in need of some mellow time.

The batch was fermented at around the 12-14 mark and it fermented out fast. I'm pretty sure the mash temps went haywire and ended up high, so the brew has was more body than expected.
That aint a bad thing right?

My question is, in regards to the Coopers dry yeast packs, does anyone know what they're using roughly?


----------



## Cube (27/2/13)

*The following explains the ink-jetted code on the yeast sachets, supplied with each beer kit:*




*Sachets carry a Julian date code and may also carry letters to denote the type of yeast. For example, if they were packaged on the*




*25th of September 2007 = 268th day of 2007:* 




*Original Series:- Ac (26807)*


*International Series:-

Australian Pale Ale - Ac+L (26807 Int)
Mexican Cerveza - Ac+L (26807 Int)
European Lager - L (26807 P)
Canadian Blonde - Ac (26807)

English Bitter - Ac (26807)*


*Thomas Coopers Selection:-

Wheat - A (26807 W)

IPA - Ac (26807 IPA)

Irish Stout - A (26807 IS)

Pilsener - L (26807 P)

Australian Bitter - Ac+L (26807 PS)
Heritage Lager - Ac+L (26807 PS)
Sparkling Ale - Ac+L (26807 PS)
Traditional Draught - Ac+L (26807 PS)*


*Note:*

*A = ale yeast and L = lager yeast (these strains are commercially available dry yeast and their details are held in confidence).*




*Ac = Coopers ale yeast (our own strain, not the same as the yeast in our commercial ales, developed in-house and propagated under* 




*contract). *





* 
*


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

As A and L are commercially available I'd guess they are from Mauri in Toowoomba - if so then the Pilsner would have come with Mauribrew Lager dried yeast. I've been using it on and off for a few years and although it doesn't seem to produce a Euro style beer it goes ok in International style lagers. Lacks sulphur which I find is an integral part of the Pilsner "nose". Never had banana tones - it usually finishes quite clean. I'd just give it a bit more time.


----------



## Beerisyummy (27/2/13)

Thanks very much Cube.

_Very _informative answer in more ways than one.

That still leaves me wondering about the closest available match in the real world.

The hops are still quite strong, but the yeast character is crazy fruity.


----------



## Beerisyummy (27/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> As A and L are commercially available I'd guess they are from Mauri in Toowoomba - if so then the Pilsner would have come with Mauribrew Lager dried yeast. I've been using it on and off for a few years and although it doesn't seem to produce a Euro style beer it goes ok in International style lagers. Lacks sulphur which I find is an integral part of the Pilsner "nose". Never had banana tones - it usually finishes quite clean. I'd just give it a bit more time.


Cheers BribieG,

I think you're bang on the money with the time thing. The poor thing is only just barely in the bottle and I'm abusing it for my amusement.

It is a very unusual flavour though, that's why I asked.

I'll leave you're grain bill recipe in the crates for a few more days before I give it a whirl.
It was close to the AG for mates bill you posted and it was pretty nice during bottling.

Snaps to you!


----------

